# My toddler REFUSES to take a bath/shower.



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Help! My toddler refuses to take a bath or shower.

If I'm taking one, he will sometimes come in with me, but that's my only hope.

We used to do a shower every night, but since he wanted to shower with me in the mornings anyway, I started his showers then too.

So now he doesn't want to shower on his own at all! And he will only sometimes shower with me (I also frequently shower while DH lets DS "help" him outside, since that's the only time I can).

Any advice for getting a toddler to take a shower? I tried giving him cool stuff to do - those crayons that are just for the bath, a cup, etc. Tonight I even told him we were going to give his "baby" a shower (he has a few baby dolls), but he was on to my game!

I don't want to force him. But, sooner or later the kid has to shower, KWIM? He gets really dirty! Even a little sponge bath does not get all of the junk off.

Please share your advice!









Thanksk


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

We do a bath every night, because my son has a rough time mellowing out before bed. Sometimes he's not in the mood for a bath, but he likes it if I wash him off with a washcloth. He likes to control the soap.

His favorite thing is bubbles. Do you know that if you blow soap bubbles in the bathtub, you can catch them on your wet skin and they won't break? My son can, anyway. We also have a bunch of bath toys. He likes water play. He likes bubble bath (that crazily expensive California Baby stuff doesn't seem to make him break out or anything.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Take a bath with him? I've always had my dd bathe with me...

-Angela


----------



## hopeland (Oct 15, 2005)

Depending on his age maybe give him a reward when he takes a bath like a sticker or something? Also mybe add a tad of food coloring to the water...he might that is fun


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

my son did that

we would take a bath together with lots of toys. and maybe a sponge bath on the off days. now that he table food and plays outside HE GETS DIRTY.

then i gradually stopped bathing with him. first time i would get out half way. the next time i would get undressed and get out after one minute. next time one foot in. next time get undressed like i was going to get in but didn't. i still take baths with him but it is nice not to have to every time.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

My son is the same way - mostly wants to refuse all bathing. We do showers or baths, alone or together, bubbles, crayons, toys, etc. I try to be relaxed about it. I have found that sometimes if I don't ask him, but just go get in the shower myself in the morning he gets interested after a while (10 minutes) and comes and gets in. He also sometimes will bathe in the sink if he starts out playing there and gets his clothes wet. He detests having his hair washed so I skip that as much as possible. The weird thing is that once he is in he has a good time and doesn't want to get out.....


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

My son showers with me. It works out really well, because he's not old enough to be left alone while I shower, and I don't have anyone at home to watch him for me. We have a shower routine, and I bought him those little bath visors so that the water doesn't get in his face. He loves showers now and I never hear a negative sentiment when I tell him it's shower time.


----------



## manzanitamomma (Aug 12, 2004)

Have you talked to him about why he doesn't want to bathe?

My dd hated bathing for a while because she was afraid of getting water in her eyes. She was about 18 months old and went for 3 weeks with no bath. Once I figured out the problem, I took a slow approach. We talked about how I wouldn't wash her hair, but we would just bathe. Then after a few of those we talked about ways we could keep her eyes from getting wet when I rinsed her hair. After a while she let me try. She still doesn't love getting her hair washed, but she will take a bath and wash her body anytime now.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

oh yeah...the sink was a hit when it came too bathing....not sure why? smaller so not as scary. and lots of toys. i'm guessing your toddler won't fit

i also nursed during some baths as well.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

oh one more idea

surely the granola guides will respond saying this isn't mdc, ha

but...what about a bribe. maybe dont even offer it as a bribe, but just after the bath, offer a special treat like some chocolate milk or whatever you choose. you don't have to say take a bath and then you can have your treat but maybe a ritual will develop. it doesn't have to be a food or a drink. it could be a special activity you do together or a vid.


----------

